# Two Can Brews



## Jaeger (14/1/07)

I've read various threads about two can brews being too bitter (except for things like Malt Shovel, which are designed to be brewed as is), but can the bitterness be balanced?

I was thinking of making a cheap n' cheerful two can hybrid beer e.g. Coopers Draught+Bitter or Draught+Real Ale - has anyone tried something like this?

I like a bit of hops "oomph", but I don't want my teeth kicked in...  Draught is supposed to be "delicate hopping and a slightly bitter finish", so I think it should be okay as a malt+hops substitute in a two can brew? (And slightly cheaper.)


----------



## deebee (14/1/07)

I have made a few of these (including a 3can) and none of them has been great. But you can achieve a reasonable beer if you...

Use a low-bittered can like a coopers lager or the grumpys low bitter cans. Add a couple hundred grams of sugar to dry it out a little. Pitch plenty of yeast. Use some aroma hops. Leave it on the yeast at least a week to dry it out. Don't have high expectations. And it will be fine.

Try combining a stout or dark ale with a lager kit. Dark ales tend to work best with extract brewing.


----------



## Wortgames (14/1/07)

I have actually been pleasantly surprised with the 2-can brews I've done lately.

Definitely, it pays to avoid the real hoppy kits. Draught is fine, or the wimpier pilsners like Canadian or Mexican also turn out well.

I prefer to use 2 of the same kit, the results just seem to be better that way, and pay attention to your gravity - keep it a bit low, you're making a drinker not a vintage Trappist. 2x1.7Kg cans will give you about 26L of 1.040, which may be a bit much for some fermenters. If necessary, and if your water is good, then dilute after fermentation. Alternatively, just go with a single can in 13L for example.

I have never bothered doing anything special like adding aroma hops or different yeast, or even sugar (somehow I think this defeats the purpose of doing an all-malt dump'n'stir anyway).


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/1/07)

I've done a Coopers Stout + Dark Ale which come out well

I also did a Coopers Pale Ale + Real Ale - which i named a real pale ale - it wasn't so good

Cheers


----------



## mika (14/1/07)

I did a 2 can real ale thingo, turned out pretty good. I boiled the kits and added my own hops, so it turned out fairly low on the bitterness. But then I don't think the Coopers real ale kits are all that hoppy anyway.


----------



## FazerPete (14/1/07)

I did a stout/draught mix with 500g of extra light malt in it and it turned out like a really strong dark ale and everyone that tried it thought it was great. It did come out at 8.6% though so keep that in mind.


----------



## Jaeger (14/1/07)

Thanks for the feedback. I've put on a Coopers Mexican Cerveza + Brew Enhancer 2 for now, but will do some more research for the new brew.

I found some websites that lists the IBUs etc. of the Coopers kits, so I'll run the numbers and see how various combinations of kits turn out (in theory.)
A double Lager might be the go - I've only tried one with the brewing sugar that came with the kit - 'nuff said... :blink:
A black and tan sounds good once the weather cools down a bit.


----------



## lonte (14/1/07)

Adding to the list of "not-so-goods", 2xCoopers Bitter came out ... well ... 'too bitter'.


----------



## BrissyBrew (15/1/07)

Try and get the freshest extract you can get you hands on.


----------



## petesbrew (15/1/07)

Definitely give the 2 can brews a try once. The stout-dark combo is a real treat. I'm doing it again soon with some grain+hop additions. Still have to do a draught version though. Maybe next.


----------



## redgums500 (15/1/07)

Did a 2 can Coopers Pale Ale . That bitter it would rip your tongue out as well as grab your head and kick it across the room, run it through a blender and then punch it back into place thru your left ear. At least thats how I remeber the god awful hangover off the stuff ! :angry: 
No more two cans for this black duck  


cheers
Redgums


----------

